# Hy Wynds, aka 'Storm' makes his under saddle debut



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Hy Wynds, aka 'Storm' makes his under saddle debut and does extremely well as a Jr. Horse, 1st show with a gal that has only had him 2.5 wks in a Open class of seasoned horses and Pro riders!!!

Further proof that Esquire+ sires good using horses that are easy enough for an Ammy and quality enough for a Professional and can do well against all competition! To include on the Open circuit ~ as he is the Esquire+ son that is the ONLY PB Arabian to receive Supreme Status with the AWS with a Inspection score of over 80%!

Just a few photos that his owner shared on FACEBOOK this morning!!!


















Denise Gainey


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

They both look great Denise!! He is definitely a credit to E!! You should be VERY proud.


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!! what a cute pair.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Going to see him and his baby sister Angell tomorrow at the East Coast Champion show in Lexington at the VA Horse Center. So looking forward to it!

Denise Gainey


----------

